# Paphiopedilum fowliei var. christianae ‘Ms.M’ HCC/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 2, 2022)

Awarded today with an HCC 77 points from AOS monthly judging today. Funny, of all the 5 plants I thought this one (added last minute) was the least to get an award lol. This is the album version of fowliei.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 2, 2022)

Lovely Leslie!
why do you think that they picked this one?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 2, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Lovely Leslie!
> why do you think that they picked this one?


Because the others were more dramatic. I’ll post updates on them.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 2, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 2, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Lovely Leslie!
> why do you think that they picked this one?


Oops I misread the question lol. I think it’s because it’s rare plus having two flowers. In addition it’s not easy to grow.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2022)

But quality awards are based on flower quality and not easy/hard to grow or flower numbers. Was it bigger than prior awards?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 4, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> But quality awards are based on flower quality and not easy/hard to grow or flower numbers. Was it bigger than prior awards?


Of course you’re right. It’s assume the size is matching before any scoring. And yes it matches previous awards in size of parts. But not bigger, thus the HCC vs AM or FCC.

I was only offering reasons why this one of five plants I brought in was scored. All others matched award sizes too.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 4, 2022)

Well done, Leslie. Congrats on the award! It's adorable!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Awarded today with an HCC 77 points from AOS monthly judging today. Funny, of all the 5 plants I thought this one (added last minute) was the least to get an award lol. This is the album version of fowliei.



Tells you something about Orchid Judges! 
Congrats!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 10, 2022)

Excellent!


----------

